# SONGS THAT MAKE YOU JOLLY!



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I realize that sometimes my anxiety can be helped when my mood has lifted and "am vibrating at a higher energy level." I tend to care less about what others think, and little annoyances don't effect me as much. Please Add your favorites =) 

Here are a couple of songs that make me wanna:
1) Shout- The Isley Brothers

2) Katrina and the waves- Walking on Sunshine(Gotta get out of bed and dance to this one :banana 

3) Bob Marley- Don't Worry about a thing cause every little thing is gonna be alright

4) Tom Petty- Free Fallin- What a relief and burden lifted after hearing this one. 

5) Aqua- Barbie Girl- Song makes me laugh. 

6) Kool and the Gang- Get down on it/Celebration

7) Haddaway- What is Love?


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a wonderful life- Fatboy Slim - just a happy, peppy song
Dancing with myself- Billy Idol - makes me dance
Ooh lala- Goldfrapp - can't help but sing along & smile when I hear this

and almost any Franz Ferdinand song cheers me up instantly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jc/sc/anxiety22 said:


> 1) Katrina and the waves- Walking on Sunshine(Gotta get out of bed and dance to this one :banana


2) Sowing the Seeds of Love - Tears for Fears

3) Somewhere in the World - Swing Out Sister

There are plenty of others, but these are what I could come up (you helped on the first one!)


----------



## C.D.A.M (Dec 19, 2006)

Gotta love the 80s!

Lately this is the band i've been listening too. This band rocks & By far have best mood-lifter songs out there, great lyrics too!

Planet Funk - everyday






&

Planet funk - look for "come alive"

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=52025309


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

The Go! Team - Huddle Formation
Gorillaz - DARE
Ratatat - Wildcat

:boogie :boogie


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

"You Ain't Gettin' **** for Christmas".

It makes me laugh, and I'm more willing to tell people what I really think, instead of just agreeing or nodding silently.

Part of the song says, "You can shove that fruitcake up your @$$". I actually told my fiance that one day when I was feeling really brave. Now, if only I could say it to my future mother-in-law!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I downloaded a lot of your songs onto my ipod


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Powerline - "Stand Out" (pretty much all the songs from A Goofy Movie!)
I'm from Barcelona - "Treehouse"
Fettes Brot - "Da draussen"
Amerie - "One Thing"
Bikini Kill - "Strawberry Julius"


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

John Coltrane-"Giant Steps"

Rolling Stones-"Can't You Hear Me Knocking"

Stevie Wonder-"Higher Ground" (and the RHCP remake)

Squeeze-"Cool For Cats"

Madness-"One Step Beyond" and "House of Fun"

XTC-"Mayor of Simpleton"

Beastie Boys-"Hey Ladies"

The Farm-"Groovy Train"


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hong Kong Garden by Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## luke1000 (Jan 11, 2007)

Michael Jackson billie jean


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

my adrenaline songs:

American Girl by Tom Petty
Senses Working Overtime by XTC
Going Underground by The Jam
Baba O'Riley by The Who
good call on One Step Beyond by Madness. Best ever.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

One song that always, and i mean ALWAYS makes me forget my troubles is a song called RV by Faith No More. I very much encourage you to have a listen. It is very chilled and laid back. When the song plays I can be away from all stress and be happy for awhile.


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

pretty much any ramones song makes me happy( my favorite is the kkk took my baby away ), lamb of god, children of bodom, the misfits, dead kennedys, metallica,rise against. not really peppy music but it makes me happy


----------

